
What happened to Tim Hortons? The downfall of Canada's brand - pseudolus
https://www.theguardian.com/world/2018/jul/09/tim-hortons-canada-coffee-brand-popularity-downfall
======
throwaway5752
Didn't read the article, and this post is likely to slide off into obscurity,
but here's what happened: they combined with Burger King into Restaurant
Brands Int'l ("QSR" is the stock symbol) which is controlled by the 3G
Capital. 3G Capital famously cuts spending/production costs to increase
margins. They are unimaginative accounting hacks who kill business cultures,
which was critical to Tim Horton's popularity (sponsoring junior hockey,
fundraising, etc).

------
taylodl
I've never understood the infatuation with Tim Horton's. Their coffee is okay
and their donuts are okay. Not bad, just okay. Not enough to rave about. Their
Tim Bits are pretty good, though. That's what folks around here like to get.

